# 1TB MyDVR Expander



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Used for less than a year (moved to Roamio and went for expande internal): http://www.ebay.com/itm/221310259198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Sold!


----------

